# Having Problems filing EIN on TaxACT- Please help



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello:

My wife and I just tried submitting our US Tax-Return (we live in the UK, both US citizens) using TaxACT. However, it is not allowing us to file the taxes as we did not enter "Employer's Identification Number" (EIN). How can we since we like in the UK and I work for a UK company. We did however complete W-2 template/form on TaxAct to highlight our income but left the EIN section blank.

Its frustrating as we don't know where we went wrong. So appreciate any suggestion someone can contribute so we are able to file our taxes.

A*n update- We just tried inserting company's VAT number and that was accepted*. Is that OK? Also, we are not even seeing this information in the printed tax-return before submission. 

Please provide any feedback possible...

Kind Regards

Manny


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do NOT try and swami up a pseudo W-2 if you work abroad! You need to scroll down to the end of the menu of options offered under your salary income and select the one for a foreign employer. That will allow you to fill out a form specifically made for foreign employers without an EIN. I think the form is called an FEC or something like that, but it is a separate form for reporting non-US wages or salary.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Bev- Thanks for your reply and feedback!

I have now found FEC (Foreign Employer Compensation) form to complete. There is however one question it asks which is "Payer's ID number" what does this corresponds to? 

To be honest, we would have never found this, thanks very much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Since your employer is not a US entity, I'd just leave that blank. The program should work without it. If not, you can use any number you can find for your employer (usually a VAT tax number of some sort) - but last time I used the FEC, I just left it blank and it worked just fine.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

